# LOADS OF FREE PATTERNS



## c-lilley (Jan 6, 2012)

just found this site by accident !!! Check it out for free knitting patterns
http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-patterns.asp?type=free


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you!! They have a lot of very nice patterns.


----------



## colleenclue (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

What a treasure trove. thanks.


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. Have got some beautiful patterns to do.


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

Great site! Thanks for the post!


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh no, more lovely patterns


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you -found a cute baby jacket for my next project.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this site. I have not seen it before


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## wiffy (May 2, 2012)

Thank you so much. Quite a few I am going to try, Hopefully if I have the time


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you so much. They had the pattern for a darling snail sweater. and it was free!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for posting this site. There are some really nice patterns on it.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I had not yet seen this site either - thanks so much!!


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

WOW! Outstanding site. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## stockstr (Jul 13, 2011)

Too bad soooo many of the downloads will not go through due to some error!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

WOW thanks for that - brilliant :thumbup: :-D


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

stockstr said:


> Too bad soooo many of the downloads will not go through due to some error!


I added the free ones I wanted to the shopping cart - then when I "checked out" they all became available in pdf format - I didn't have any trouble.

hth!!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Fabulous patterns! Thank you for sharing the link!!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks. I downloaded some. :thumbup:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

c-lilley said:


> just found this site by accident !!! Check it out for free knitting patterns
> 
> http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-patterns.asp?type=free


OK, when you click on pattern, it says to add to basket. But I thought it was free - am I missing something here. How do I get the free pattern without paying for it?


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> Thanks. I downloaded some. :thumbup:


How did you do that?


----------



## wiffy (May 2, 2012)

Just do as they say and it comes up free then you just download it. I have just done it


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Great site. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## judy sindon (May 31, 2012)

I couldn't download any of them?
Judy


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

judy sindon said:


> I couldn't download any of them?
> Judy


well from one judy to another, I couldn't download any of them either.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I added the free ones I wanted to the shopping cart - then when I "checked out" they all became available in pdf format - I didn't have any trouble.



tammyc77 said:


> stockstr said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad soooo many of the downloads will not go through due to some error!
> ...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting, just bookmarked it.


----------



## stockstr (Jul 13, 2011)

We really have a bunch of Judys here!
Judy


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

stockstr said:


> We really have a bunch of Judys here!
> Judy


Like Goober would say, Judy Judy Judy Judy


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the post. Gotta go order more ink for the printer!!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, I have downloaded 3 new patterns from this now!


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Finally found what I was looking for a FREE baby dress pattern. Thanks so much!


----------



## Suzettevanderwalt (Jun 20, 2012)

wow they do have lovely patterns thanks


----------



## Robbie2025 (Apr 19, 2012)

How do you get downloands? I want the blue shawl instructions.

thanks, Robbie2025


----------



## babsth (Jul 1, 2012)

hi c-lilly do you know of any sites that do free patterns for mickey and minnie mouse knitting patterns


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Click on Add to Basket, than Proceed to Checkout, fill out the name and the other info and click Proceed. On the next page click on download pattern as pdf. Click the open tab to bring up the pattern or save to save it. You do have to have adobe ready. Hope this helps


----------



## stockstr (Jul 13, 2011)

Is anyone able to download the 2nd pattern - Cascade Amalfi Vest?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## jackie ford (Apr 23, 2012)

That's an amazing site - loads of freebies!


----------

